

Show HN: An iOS app for the Sharing Economy - poivremoulu
https://get.outpost.travel

======
dang
This has been posted at least 16 times in the last year. The submissions have
been deleted and reposted; ring-voted; and now, upvoted with a ring of
sockpuppets. We just banned all the suckpuppets.

It looks like a fine app, but please stop using shitty tactics to promote it
on HN.

